# Cant Beat Free (CBF) tutorial



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Your first redemption comes when you earn 2450 points then you are VIP and the amount is lower and better deals

from Helpful Tips to Mazimize Your Earnings on Can't Beat Free - Cheapo Groovo
_
Make sure you have extra email accounts (I use 10 minute mail to confirm offers and newsletter subscriptions).

Some offers require a phone number, I use MagicJack and send salespeople into voice mail jail.

The 4 most important navigation buttons are Offerwall, TV, News, and Rewards.

Not all offers credit, so check the Shoutbox area, the last 10 credited area, and the news button before wasting your time. I post stuff that credits as "bonedry" in the news section. (right hand side of screen)

Your first goal should be to get VIP status (2450 points = $25 PayPal card). VIP has its privileges like lower cash out amounts.

Look for videos on Matomy, Gambit, Supersonic, and TV button. Some videos credit multiple times!

I don't do software installs, but if you decide to, use Sandboxie to prevent malware.

Do 10 offers worth 3 points or more so you receive the Mega Bonus Bar (an extra 25 pts per day).

There are tasks you can do on Matony and Supersonic, but I only do the easy tasks (referred to as mini fishers, iReel, and casinos). (Now only for VIP members)
Every Tuesday, Big J (the guy who runs the site) releases a code worth points. Check the news button for his video.

Big J gives out regular jackpots and search jackpots and they really help you earn points quickly. I usually win 3 per week._

Check the left hand side for newly added offers

Cheapflights credits daily (every 24hrs)
virool videos
tv 
gambit videos
daily survey

I'm halfway to 2500 after about a month...swagbucks is still my primary focus for earnings. My link:
CantBeatFree.net - Members - Register


----------

